# Golf Membership $12.00 per year ????



## emtlewis (May 6, 2009)

First off, new to the forum.
I was a member in the 1990's to a subscription type club for $12.00 per year. It was similar to the North American Hunting Club, except obviously for golf.
I can not remember the name of it.
Does anybody know the name of it and if it still exists.
You paid $12.00/year and got a magazine, sticker and supposed producttesting.
Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks..:headbang:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I not sure sorry but welcome to the forum


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Wasn't there some company that sold gloves through the mail, I want to say Griprite, and if you bought a certain amount of gloves, they would offer you other stuff to try free or at a discount? Could that be it?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Sounds like the PGA Tour Partners maybe??? :dunno:


----------



## emtlewis (May 6, 2009)

I checked out the PGA Tour Partners, and I beleive that was it.
Thanks for the help...:cheeky4:


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Yep. I think they also had the Player's Club which was very similar. I was a member of both. I have no idea why, haha.


----------

